# Cheese Broccoli Soup



## SampleMM (Feb 19, 2009)

Over the weekend I was at a baby shower and this soup was served. It was delicious so I asked for the recipe. Just thought I'd share with my friends.

Cheese Broccoli Soup

In a crockpot mix

2bags of chopped broccoli

1 med jar of cheese whiz

2 cans of cream of celery soup

3/4 quart of 1/2 & 1/2

cook on low for at least 6 hours....longer if you like

VERY EASY!


----------



## Jill (Feb 19, 2009)

That does sound really good and it's the right time of year for soup. But too much of this and that apple thing I like and I won't be fitting into my show clothes!!! Urgh, I love to eat


----------



## Mona (Feb 19, 2009)

It sounds DELICIOUS!! It sounds alot like a favorite of mine I buy in a local restaurant that they call "Cheddar Normandy". I don't ever order soup in a restaurant except that soup in that one place. I think when I try making it, I will substitute one of the bags of broccoli for a bag of "Califonia Blend" instead, as it has broccoli, cauliflower and carrots, so would be even MORE like the soup I order in that restaurant!

Also, can you find out the "oz" size of the jar of Cheese Whiz? I know you said medium, but here in Canada there are more than 3 sizes, so wondering what they consider the "medium" size to be?? Thanks!


----------



## SampleMM (Feb 19, 2009)

Mona, I will ask my cousin for the size and post as soon as she responds. I think it would taste good with other type vegetables too! Honestly, you will feel like you are eating soup from a five-star restaurant.

Jill, I hear you. Between the apple dumplings and cheese broccoli soup, there's enough calories for a week! OH!


----------



## maplegum (Feb 19, 2009)

SampleMM said:


> Over the weekend I was at a baby shower and this soup was served. It was delicious so I asked for the recipe. Just thought I'd share with my friends.
> Cheese Broccoli Soup
> 
> In a crockpot mix
> ...


Another ingredient question from the hungry Aussie.

What is 3/4 quart 1/2 & 1/2??

Thanks,

Leonie


----------



## tnovak (Feb 19, 2009)

Sounds yummmmmmy!!!! With some nice crusty rolls or bread for dipping, too!!!!!


----------



## Jill (Feb 19, 2009)

maplegum said:


> Another ingredient question from the hungry Aussie.
> What is 3/4 quart 1/2 & 1/2??
> 
> Thanks,
> ...


Leonie --

Half & Half is half milk and half cream. A lot of people use it in coffee or tea, and also in recipes.

Jill


----------



## Mona (Feb 19, 2009)

maplegum said:


> Another ingredient question from the hungry Aussie.What is 3/4 quart 1/2 & 1/2??


3/4 quart is approximately equal to 3/4 litre. (750ml) It's actually three 8 oz cups. 1/2 and 1/2 is Half and Half cream...like coffee cream.


----------



## SampleMM (Feb 20, 2009)

Okay, the cheese whiz jar medium size I believe is 15 oz. At least that the size my mom used. I was going to check the sizes out myself at the grocery store but we had another terrible storm and I never made it past the driveway today!


----------



## Sonya (Feb 20, 2009)

Thanks for posting this, I'm going to try it this weekend...sounds yummy! I love broccoli/cheese soup!


----------



## Mona (Feb 20, 2009)

SampleMM said:


> Okay, the cheese whiz jar medium size I believe is 15 oz. At least that the size my mom used. I was going to check the sizes out myself at the grocery store but we had another terrible storm and I never made it past the driveway today!


Thank you!!


----------



## kkay3702 (Feb 20, 2009)

I'm actualy making it today, thought it would be good to come home from teaching lessons to a nice cup of soup and broccoli cheddar is my FAVORITE


----------



## SampleMM (Feb 20, 2009)

kkay3702 said:


> I'm actualy making it today, thought it would be good to come home from teaching lessons to a nice cup of soup and broccoli cheddar is my FAVORITE



Mine's in the crockpot right now! This is my first attempt at making it too so let me know how it turns out for you!! Also, I have a fantastic recipe for french onion soup if anyone is interested. It's made in the oven though, and does take quite a bit of time.


----------



## CyndiM (Feb 20, 2009)

Yes please, French Onion is one of my hubbys favorites.


----------



## kkay3702 (Feb 20, 2009)

haha will do! I have one for french onion soup as well and it takes FOREVER but it tastes SO good, actually my Moms recipe. The soup should be done soon I'll let you know, it smells good


----------



## Sonya (Feb 21, 2009)

Another question...when you say two bags of choped broccoli...are you using frozen broccoli? The one store I go to has broccoli cut up and bagged but not frozen (kinda like the salad mix you buy)...I would assume that might be a little fresher, but do you need the water content from the frozen kind?

Thanks.


----------



## Bozley (Feb 21, 2009)

I made this soup yesterday and it was delicious! I did use the frozen broccoli. I had some left over baked ham that I didn't know what to do with so I cut it up and threw that in too and increased the 1/2 & 1/2 to 1 qt. Thanks for sharing the recipe! My family loves soup this time of year.

Sue


----------



## SampleMM (Feb 21, 2009)

Sonya, I made mine with frozen but I bet you could use the fresh too. I ended up buying Birds Eye Broccoli Florets (56 oz) or 3 lb 8 oz. which is frozen. I throw in more than half of the bag.

Sue, so glad you liked it and it turned out!





I'll be posting the French Onion Recipe soon.


----------



## kkay3702 (Feb 21, 2009)

so i finally got to have some and it was VERY good!! It came out very thick more stewy but I really like it that way. I poured it over a baked potato heh Loved it!


----------



## Mona (Feb 21, 2009)

I made mine today, and mine came out not near as thick as I was hoping, so I mixed some flour and cream together and added a little to the soup and thickened it quite a bit (my preference) and it was really quite good.



mmmmm

Thanks for the recipe!!


----------



## SampleMM (Feb 21, 2009)

Mona said:


> I made mine today, and mine came out not near as thick as I was hoping, so I mixed some flour and cream together and added a little to the soup and thickened it quite a bit (my preference) and it was really quite good.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hmmm, that's funny Mona. Mine was so thick we thinned it a little with milk. Did you cook it in a crockpot? I saw when I was buying my broccoli, they sold the normandy blend which sounded like what you were referring to earlier. Glad you liked it!!


----------



## SampleMM (Feb 21, 2009)

kkay3702 said:


> so i finally got to have some and it was VERY good!! It came out very thick more stewy but I really like it that way. I poured it over a baked potato heh Loved it!


Yes, mine was really thick too. It's strange that Mona's wasn't. That's a great idea over the potato, yum!


----------



## Mona (Feb 21, 2009)

SampleMM said:


> kkay3702 said:
> 
> 
> > so i finally got to have some and it was VERY good!! It came out very thick more stewy but I really like it that way. I poured it over a baked potato heh Loved it!
> ...


Well it was thick, as in losts of veggies, but the liquid (consistency) was not as thick (pastey) as I preferred it to be. Yes, it was cooked on low in the crock-pot all day.


----------



## SampleMM (Feb 21, 2009)

Mona said:


> SampleMM said:
> 
> 
> > kkay3702 said:
> ...






Mona, mine was so thick (the liquid) I could have used it for wallpapering!! I ended up cooking mine on high for 2 hours and then turned it to low for another. Who knows, right?!


----------



## Mona (Feb 21, 2009)

SampleMM said:


> Mona, mine was so thick (the liquid) I could have used it for wallpapering!! I ended up cooking mine on high for 2 hours and then turned it to low for another. Who knows, right?!


I wonder if maybe the size of bags of veggies(frozen) I used was different?? I use two 16oz sized bags. Maybe the bags you used were larger??


----------



## Sonya (Feb 24, 2009)

We made it yesterday...oh my was it good. I followed the directions exactly, just added pepper and a small pinch of garlic powder. My husband loved it...it was so easy too. The only thing I'm going to do differently next time is use fresh broccoli. I used the frozen and it was good, but there were just so many stems in the kind I bought and very little florettes. I don't mind stems, but prefer the florettes.

One of the best soups I've ever had! Thanks for sharing it with us!


----------



## SampleMM (Feb 24, 2009)

Sonya said:


> We made it yesterday...oh my was it good. I followed the directions exactly, just added pepper and a small pinch of garlic powder. My husband loved it...it was so easy too. The only thing I'm going to do differently next time is use fresh broccoli. I used the frozen and it was good, but there were just so many stems in the kind I bought and very little florettes. I don't mind stems, but prefer the florettes.
> One of the best soups I've ever had! Thanks for sharing it with us!


Hi Sonya



so glad you liked it. I used frozen broccoli but I bought the Birds Eye Florettes because I prefer the florettes too. Although, I may try to use fresh broccoli too next time just to see if it's better.

Mona--I talked with my sister about yours and she felt that maybe it was thinner due to the amount of moisture in the frozen veggies.


----------



## Mona (Feb 24, 2009)

Thanks Debbie!



(IT WAS STILL good!!!)


----------

